# Is there a keto food range you can buy? like keto bars? or keto protein shakes?



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Dont you think someone should have invented one buy now?

like keto protein shakes.

keto bars

keto suppliments of some sort?

Is there something like this on the market already that im missing?

Could be a business idea?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/


any other sites?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

a keto bar would be hard to make in a form that would travel properly. a big dollop of butter an some protein lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, its called meat!

I used to snack on nuts and Beef Jerky (not the crap you get from the supermarket, Propper stuff)


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Yep, its called meat!
> 
> I used to snack on nuts and Beef Jerky (not the crap you get from the supermarket, Propper stuff)


right so i will carry around a steak in my back pocket at work, just pull it out for one of my meals?

yeah i love beef jerky and nuts. But still it would be nice to have something really convenient.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> r*ight so i will carry around a steak in my back pocket at work, just pull it out for one of my meals?*
> 
> yeah i love beef jerky and nuts. But still it would be nice to have something really convenient.


Yeah! why not? lol

Bag of nuts and some Jerky is about as convenient as youll get IMO. Ive never come across any keto orientated snacks that werent something similar to the above. Certainly not any that are aimed specifically at people doing keto.

If your struggling for fats, you can get individually packed little cheese's from supermarkets, But id rather advise keeping a tub of fish oils in your lunch bag and necking some of them with some meat.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Yeah! why not? lol
> 
> Bag of nuts and some Jerky is about as convenient as youll get IMO. Ive never come across any keto orientated snacks that werent something similar to the above. Certainly not any that are aimed specifically at people doing keto.
> 
> If your struggling for fats, you can get individually packed little cheese's from supermarkets, But id rather advise keeping a tub of fish oils in your lunch bag and necking some of them with some meat.


I have lots cheeses already  cheese strings, halloumi etc.

Im just wondering if theres some kind of business opportunity here.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you might struggle as some carbohydrate is needed for binders and thickening agents, so no food will be 100% carbohydrate free. It is a potential business opportunity though, I'd personally stick with nuts and meat


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Yep, its called meat!
> 
> I used to snack on nuts and Beef Jerky (not the crap you get from the supermarket, Propper stuff)


Hey mikex what sort of beef jerky do u get and where from? The ones I find have shlt loads of sugars and salts..


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Go to a south african shop and get biltong, supposed to be the shiz tho im yet to try myself!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn this thread is old sorry guys lol


----------

